# Daytona Grand Am Cup (spoiler)



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

spoiler below

To those that say the live axle in the new Mustang GT makes the car worthless.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

there's not many bumps at Daytona :dunno:  

theydid a good job on the new Stang tho, better than many are giving credit for


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the story on the Grand Am site:

http://www.grand-am.com/News/Article.asp?ID=3626

Results:

http://www.grand-am.com/Events/SessionResults.asp?SessionID=440

Wonder what happened to the new Turner M3? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

From theRaceSite.com:

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=04pa_archive&form_category=5

What's this? The Bimmerfest Riddler?










TC Kline Z4










TMS 330 with Pappas and Pfeffer


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

> *Daniel Colembie and David Tuaty took the victory in the Sport Touring (ST) class co-driving the No. 12 TC Kline Racing BMW Z4. However, the team and drivers were stripped of all points and prize money following technical inspection as the car's fuel tank exceeded the maximum size allowed.*
> 
> Eric Curran and Bob Endicott came home second in ST co-driving the No. 27 Bill Fenton Motorsports Acura RSX-S, followed by* Tim Pappas and Steve Pfeffer in the No. 97 Turner Motorsport BMW 330i*. David Haskell and Sylvain Tremblay finished fourth in the No. 70 SpeedSource Mazda RX-8, and *Don Salama, Will Turner and Matt Connolly came home fifth in the ST class driving the No. 22 CSL Racing BMW 330ci*.


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Mustang!!*

Well They did a good job, cars look good but man the car to me in person just does not look impressive, looks old from behind, no wings no real good lines, maybe back in 1965 but today, no.

The mustang that won had to skip a tire change, but most of the credit goes to its great drivers including my neighbor Ian James who is a awesom driver, he just goes fast and what ever you out him on!! Thats why the stang won, but they are strong cars in the fiels but our m3's will succedd a can asure you that!!

Turners m3 took pole by almost 1 second on the field but due to some small electrical problem with the throtlle sensor it was out by mid race , no gas, no go!!

But automatic racing took 3rd, 4th which means that m3's will probably finish alwasy in the top 5 places consistently!!, hopefully!!

Pedro


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I think the big dissappointment for BMW fans was the PTG cars having to leave the 24 hour due to wheel stud issues. I guess it's probably been a while since PTG raced a car that didn't have center locks.

But if I remember correctly, PTG had a tough 24 hours last year, but by the next race, they had it all figured out and were kicking butt.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be interested to see how this team progresses in DP (pic from SpeedArena.com):


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Pappas and Pfeffer Score Second-Straight Daytona Podium

Daytona, FL, USA - 02/06/2005 - Turner Motorsport capped off an exciting week of racing with third and fourth place finishes for the two 330s in the Grand Am Cup ST class while the team's new BMW M3 showed strong promise early in the GS class but fell from the leader board with electrical problems.

Tim Pappas and Steve Pfeffer repeated their success from last year at Daytona where they also scored a podium finish. The #97 Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs BMW 330i led at times and ran in second place for most of the 57-lap race. Their race went without a hitch and finished in third place, two positions in front of their teammates.

Will Turner and Don Salama finished in fifth place in the ST class in the #22 BMW 330i. The switch to the #22 car came as a result of a huge crash in practice with Turner behind the wheel. The car was damaged to such an extent that repairs could not be carried out at the track. Turner was not seriously hurt in the accident. He and Salama shared the 330i with Matt Connolly. The trio also ran well during the race and encountered no major problems. They scored a top five to start the season off strong.

Justin Marks made an explosive debut for the Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs/CROCS BMW M3 in the GS class, capturing the class pole position in the car's first official event. Marks kept the BMW at the front of the field until just before the halfway point when the car began to experience throttle trouble. He was forced to pit where the Turner Motorsport crew went to work but found a faulty throttle position switch on the new car and they were forced to retire it.

Justin Marks, #97 Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs/CROCS BMW M3:
"It's a real shame because the car was otherwise perfect and the race would have turned out in our favor. It's just bad racing luck because this problem didn't come up at all during testing. There's still a lot of racing left in the year and the CROCS BMW M3 is going to be a contender so if it's going to happen better now than later in the title chase."

The next event is for the GS class only as the Grand American Road Racing Association heads to the Dominican Republic for its first-ever Caribbean race. That race takes place on March 12. The next ST class round will be on April 2 at California Speedway near Los Angeles.

Bill Auberlen, #97 Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs/CROCS BMW M3:
"Bring on the heat in Santo Domingo! It's going to be an exciting race in front of a good crowd. Turner Motorsport has been down there before when we raced - and won - in Touring Cars in Puerto Rico. Let me tell you, give me a BMW down there any time and we're going come out on top."

The SPEED Channel will be broadcasting the Daytona round of the Grand Am Cup series beginning on March 5, 2005 at 11:00am ET. Stay tuned to the Turner Motorsport website for more news.

Click on http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/SessionResults.asp?SessionID=440 to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: February 7, 2005

CONTACT: Beth Wyse, 678.485.1947, [email protected]

Automatic Racing Finishes 4th at Daytona in Grand-Am Cup Season Opener

DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. - The No. 09 Automatic Racing BMW M3 crossed the finish line in fourth at the conclusion of the Grand-Am Cup Daytona 200 on February 4, getting the 2005 season off to a strong start with a top-five finish.

Jep Thornton qualified second at the team's home track of Daytona International Raceway, starting the race on the front row. He settled into fourth place in the opening laps in the Grand Sports-class BMW, putting distance between himself and the rest of the field.

As teams began to make their routine pit stops, Thornton found himself in the lead before he pitted shortly past the one-hour mark to hand the BMW over to David Russell. Russell entered the track in eighth but worked his way back up to fourth.

"We were really pleased with the front-row qualifying, and once we got on the track we were running with the Mustangs pretty good," said Thornton, referring to the Mustangs that finished first and second in the race. "We're really happy with a fourth here. There's a lot of big, strong cars and a lot of great drivers here. We're getting out of here with good points and the car is in good shape for Santo Domingo."

"Our goal was to get a top five and we accomplished that," agreed Russell. "This and California Speedway are probably the two worst tracks for this car that we go to all year, and to finish fourth behind those V-8 Mustangs at this track is great."

Dave Riddle and Kris Wilson had a challenging day in the No. 90 Automatic Racing BMW M3. Riddle started the race from the 11th spot on the grid and was maintaining a strong pace when he was contacted by another car just 45 minutes after the restart. Riddle was able to continue to the pits, but the car had suffered damage that severely affected handling. Wilson took over the driving duties and had to fight to make the car steer straight. Nevertheless, the No. 90 car persevered to cross the finish line 23rd among the Grand Sports entries.

"We started out running well and things were going good," said a disappointed Riddle. "After the second restart, a car hit me and pushed me off the course. I limped the car into the pits and gave it over to Kris."

"Once I figured out how the car wanted to crab down the straightaway, I could sort that out. The brakes were really soft, and after a few laps I sorted that out, too," explained Wilson. "I figured we should stay out and finish where we could finish. Toward the end of the race I was starting to get used to the car and was turning pretty good lap times, even if the car couldn't go straight!"

Automatic Racing will have a month off before they head to the Dominican Republic for round two at Santo Domingo on March 13.

Automatic Racing is sponsored by Automatic LLC, LandAir, Engine Studios, Rogue Engineering, Lynch Imports, Moton Shocks and Fikse Wheels.

Fans can keep up with Automatic Racing's 2005 season at www.AutomaticRacing.com


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive seen some shots of the damage and lets just say its a damn good thing Will is ok. He is still very sore etc but its a testimony to the safety of the cars the guys build that he came out just bruised up. The throttle is a bummer. I really think that BA and JM can pull it through and have an amazing season. It will be great for Tim to have a regular teammate in Pfeffer this yr since Pfeffer was forced to sit out the season last yr due to an incident away from the track. Im excited...can you tell?


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Defintely a strong car!!*

I had one of the guys at the garage show me the car and it was not a pretty site!! whole front driver side pretty much gone, wheel, everything just broke off.

Will is a awesom driver it just hapened at practice which is just an incident, were are humans and make mistakes, I know Will was not happy speciallly for the car but he will repair it and definitely be successful with it.!!

Poor PTG i feel for them as they were working hard in the garage to get ready for the weekend. I know Bill A. must defitely been upset to retire, but its thier safety and they understand the risks.!!

Well Good luck to all BMW teams this year!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> To those that say the live axle in the new Mustang GT makes the car worthless.


"Any suspension can be made to work, if you don't let it move"
~Colin Chapman

Sorry, Still a POS in my mind! :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> "Any suspension can be made to work, if you don't let it move"
> ~Colin Chapman
> 
> Sorry, Still a POS in my mind! :dunno:


 Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## DAS BOOT (Sep 19, 2004)

BMWF1 said:


> But automatic racing took 3rd, 4th which means that m3's will probably finish alwasy in the top 5 places consistently!!, hopefully!!
> 
> Pedro


Automatic did not finish 3rd, Ten motorsports owner Finlay Motorsports did, and had a lap time .72 seconds faster than anyother!! Michael McDowell is the real deal!!


----------



## DAS BOOT (Sep 19, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> I'll be interested to see how this team progresses in DP (pic from SpeedArena.com):


See the post above, They will do well, good team, GREAT drivers!!


----------



## AutomaticBeth (Feb 9, 2005)

scottn2retro said:


> From theRaceSite.com:
> 
> http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=04pa_archive&form_category=5
> 
> What's this? The Bimmerfest Riddler?


You're not far off! We've got two cars this year- that's our No. 90 entry, and one of the drivers is Dave Riddle. Hence the Riddler paint job....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

AutomaticBeth said:


> You're not far off! We've got two cars this year- that's our No. 90 entry, and one of the drivers is Dave Riddle. Hence the Riddler paint job....


I really like it - can that car be at Bimmerfest this year?


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> I'll be interested to see how this team progresses in DP (pic from SpeedArena.com):


 anyone interested, wife took over 500 pic's at the rolex 24.
will not load with the format allowed on this site though.
will need email address to send.


----------

